# Magician 4.1 doesn't recognize samsung 830 as ssd



## john0564 (Jun 7, 2014)

I need help please.  Just bought 2 used Samsung 830 256 gb ssd on craiglist and put one in my laptop yesterday.  I can use the drive and all that but cannot use Magician to manage the drive.  Magician does recognize my other 840 ssd in the first slot.  The guy I bought those from said that they came from work machines that they did upgrade to bigger ssd.  I don't know if there are anything that I cannot see on the drive that preventing Magician from seeing it.

I also replaced my kid's laptop with the other 830 as the main drive.  It also working fine but again Magician does not recognized it as an ssd.  Same problem as my laptop.

I have check the firmware and it is the latest version.  I am very new to ssd so please help.

Thanks,
John


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 7, 2014)

They are OEM drives and are unsupported by Magician.

The Firmware has not been updated in a long time, so no worries there.

You could try Magician version 4.3 but I doubt it would work.
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7PD256BW


----------



## john0564 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply.

So do I have to worry about anything with the 830s?  Is there any freeware out there that I can use to manage/optimize the 830 like Magician does for my 840?

I should just buy the new ssd.  The price was too good to pass up for a second drive for my laptop.

Thanks,
John


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 7, 2014)

The 830's are boilerplate solid.
As far as optimization goes you could try Defraggler by Piriform:  http://www.piriform.com/download
Some SSD's are not supported by Defraggler, such as Crucial M500.

If you want to view status of drive health try CrystalDiskInfo: http://crystalmark.info/?lang=en


----------



## erixx (Jun 9, 2014)

Be aware when installing Crystal, it installs nastyware unless you do a custom install. Bastard uses a tiny font in the installer so you have to pay extra attention.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jun 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> Be aware when installing Crystal, it installs nastyware unless you do a custom install. Bastard uses a tiny font in the installer so you have to pay extra attention.



Or just get the portable version and don't install anything.  http://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html


----------



## XtrEmE (Jun 20, 2014)

One more notice: 
In my case, when I tried to shift from Samsung 830 128GB to 840 Pro 256GB this week - Samsung Data Migration did not recognize the 2nd SSD (connected via USB3.0 SATA adapter) as a destination drive. At the same time Samsung Magician recognizes it correctly.
So, to clone my 830>840 I had to install both SSDs to my Desktop (both directly to SATAIII ports), run OS from Samsung 830 and only then clone it with default factory software. I find this a little stupid from Samsung side... If I did not have Desktop - I would not be able to clone SSD on Laptop...


----------



## erixx (Jun 20, 2014)

I CAN CONFIRM THAT BUG OR INCPOMATIBILITY (with external SATA Adapters(doccks) I had to do the same (nearly, I used Paragon software instead of Samsungs own)

Untill now Samsung software was fanastic.

One has a face of incredibility when using 2 Samsung drives and Samsung Migration program!!!!!!


----------



## pigulici (Jun 20, 2014)

I have errors in Samsung Magician if I run optimize option, if I have installed intel driver RST...so on software side, samsung it is a little dissapoint...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 22, 2014)

I just use the adapter that comes with the notebook kit and it works great for me. I use the same one that came with one notebook kit on all the non notebook kit drives by samsung just fine. It works a little faster than Kingston notebook kits but I don't know exactly why. I have only done 6 in  the last month so maybe things have changed for some models. I use Samsung 840 EVOs for everything on our work computer upgrades. Our IT department takes 3 weeks and I take an afternoon while doing other things too. lol


----------

